# 0190-Dialer mißbraucht den Namen T-Online!!!



## Devilfrank (10 Februar 2002)

ACHTUNG!  
Derzeit sind eMails mit der gefälschten Absendeadresse [email protected] und dem Betreff: "TREIBER Update mit security Patch..." im Umlauf. Die eMails enthalten einen Anhang, der einen 0190 Dialer installiert.  :evil:


----------



## Heiko (10 Februar 2002)

*Nach Möglichkeit bitte FWD an mich!*


----------



## Florian (22 Februar 2002)

DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Derzeit sind eMails mit der gefälschten Absendeadresse [email protected] und dem Betreff: "TREIBER Update mit security Patch..." im Umlauf. Die eMails enthalten einen Anhang, der einen 0190 Dialer installiert.  :evil:



Der Dialer soll in großer Stückzahl aufgetreten sein. Es scheint sich um eine ganze Menge von "Dialern" gleicher Herkunft zu handeln. Alle basieren auf dem CAPI Tutorial von Marc Langer. Sie wählen nahezu die gleichen Rufnummern und arbeiten auf die gleiche Art und Weise. Sie tragen sich in der Registry ein und werden beim Systemstart in den Hintergund geladen. Dort sind sie für den Benutzer nicht ersichtlich. Scheinbar rein zufällig wählt die Software dann direkt über die CAPI Schnittstelle 0190er Rufnummern. Es handelt sich hierbei jedoch nicht um Internetzugänge, sondern um einen Ansagetext der unter allen Rufnummern der gleiche ist.
Der Dateiname soll wohl ANTIVIRUS-ONLINE.EXE oder ähnlich sein.
Bei mir trat der Dialer schon im November unter dem Namen CAPI-ANRUF.EXE auf. Aufgrund der Ähnlichkeiten zum Tutorial darf er wohl als Ursprungsversion angesehen werden. Wie die Datei auf den Rechner gelangt ist, ist ungewiss. Merkwürdig erscheint mir die Änderung von Dateien der T-Online Software just zu dem Zeitpunkt (genaue Uhrzeit) als das erste Mal eine 0190er Rufnummer gewählt wurde.

Kaspersky Antivirus klassifizeirt das Programm CAPI-ANRUF.EXE als trojansiches Pferd "Trojan.Win32.Capiruf".

Da ich immer noch bemüht bin, den Schaden abzuwenden, suche ich weiterhin nach Information. Vielleicht kann sich ja ein Betroffener mal bei mir melden. Angeblich sieht die Telekom bei einem Teil der Betroffenen von Zahlungen ab.

Desweiteren würde mich interessieren, ob KAV auch bei den anderen dieser per Mail verschickten Dialern anschlägt.


----------



## Heiko (22 Februar 2002)

Hast Du so eine Mail vorliegen?

Wenn ja, dann bitte an mich weiterleiten!


----------



## Devilfrank (22 Februar 2002)

*und neue Variante aufgetaucht!*

Betrug: 0190-CAPI-Dialer versteckt sich in T-Online Support-Emails

Ein Betrüger versendet Emails mit der Adresse '[email protected]'. Darin enthalten soll ein Update für die T-Online Software sein, doch in Wahrheit ist es ein 0190-Dialer.
 
Im Betreff steht 'Treiber-UPDATE mit
security patch ----> klicken Sie auf Anlagen (wählen Sie das entsprechen-de Betriebssystem)'. 36 Kilobyte ist der Anhang namens 'Isdn.tre,exe' und 'Isdn-tr1.exe' groß.
 
Der CAPI-Dialer startet sich von alleine, umgeht das DFÜ-Netzwerk und baut eine Internetverbindung unbemerkt im Hintergrund auf. T-Online bestätigt, dass die Emails gefälscht sind. Man solle keinesfalls den Anhang öffnen.

Quelle: http://shortnews.stern.de/

Grüsse Frank


----------



## Devilfrank (22 Februar 2002)

*und neue Variante aufgetaucht!*

weitere Quelle zu diesem Treiber: http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2002/kw08/s7291.html

Grüsse Frank


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2002)

*0190-Dialer mussbraucht den Namen T-Online*

Hallo, 

in diesem Fall müßte die Telekom dieser Firma doch ganz gewaltig auf die Füße treten und Anzeige erstatten, sowie diese Nummer(n) sofort sperren. Hier wird doch dem normalen Internetuser unter Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen ein Dialer untergejubelt. (kein Treiberupdate, sondern Dialer)
Allmählich kotzt es mich als normalen Nutzer an, alle Augenblicke von anderen Dialer zu hören, mit denen auf übelste Weise Abzockerei betrieben wird  und der eine oder andere damit vielleicht in den fianziellen Ruin, bzw. hohe Kosten getrieben wird.  Es ist doch Unsinn, wenn es heisst, die Kosten der Verbindung müssen ersichtlich sein. Sind sie ja auch, aber teilweise so gut versteckt, dass man sie wirklich suchen muss, oder farblich so unterlegt, dass man sie fast nicht lesen kann, Das ist doch ein Witz und kann ja wohl nicht richtig sein. Hier muss ein Gesetz her, um das zu unterbinden bzw. zu reglementieren. Andere Sachen reglementieren wir doch auch!! Ich lese in mehreren Foren mit und da tauchen fast immer die selben Namen auf. Es muss doch der FST irgendwann mal auffallen, dass die Beschwerden immer über die selben Firmen kommen und dann müßte auch mal was passieren von deren Seite aus, oder von den Providern. Auch der Verbraucherschutzverein ist hier gefragt und müßte tätig werden.
 Und dann müßte  man den übelsten Abzockern auch mal von Gerichtsseite zeigen, dass es so nicht geht.
Nichts gegen 0190 Dialer, aber dann seriös und auf die Kosten muss explizid hingewiesen werden.
Da ich über DSL ins Internet gehe, betrifft mich das momentan noch nicht, aber irgendwann haben die Kerle es vielleicht doch raus, wie es geht.

Ein ärgerlicher 

Hans

 :evil:


----------



## sascha (24 Februar 2002)

hallo heiko,

wenn du die "t-online"-mail, bzw. die angehängten capi-dialer brauchst, sag bescheid. ich schick sie dir rüber.

cu,

sascha


----------



## Heiko (24 Februar 2002)

Ich bräuchte die Mail bitte komplett


----------



## sascha (24 Februar 2002)

@heiko: die mail ist unterwegs - hast du meine aktuelle meldung gestern gar nicht bekommen?

@florian: kav hat bei mir nicht angeschlagen.

cu,

sascha


----------



## Heiko (24 Februar 2002)

Deine aktuelle Meldung habe ich mitbekommen.
Ich veröffentliche aber grundsätzlich nichts, das ich nicht selbst gesehen habe.
Schau Dir mal das Datum von dem ersten Artikel in diesem Thread an. Die Meldung wurde hier schon wesentlich eher bekannt.


----------



## sascha (24 Februar 2002)

stimmt, hatte ich gelesen. aber nachdem ich genauso denke wie du, hab ich auch erstmal abgewartet, bis ich die fragliche mail "in den fingern" hatte. ist echt ein starkes stück. aber von t-online hört man überhaupt nichts. zwei anfragen mit bitte um stellungnahme hab ich schon gestartet...


----------



## Heiko (24 Februar 2002)

Von T-Online erwarte ich - ehrlich gesagt - nichts anderes.

Die sitzen - wie so viele andere - einfach auf Ihrem hohen Roß.


----------



## Devilfrank (24 Februar 2002)

Hi Sascha, schick´mir bitte diese eMail, damit ich meinen Rechner testen kann. Gruss Frank


----------



## Florian (24 Februar 2002)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> @florian: kav hat bei mir nicht angeschlagen.



Hast Du die neusten Virensignaturen aus dem Netz geladen? Du könntest ja mal die Verzeichnisse während des Compiliervorgangs aus der kompilierten Datei raussuchen. Falls Du es nicht findest kannst Du mir die Dateien auch schicken. KAV meldet bei meiner Version Trojan.Win32.Capiruf.

Bei mir war das Verzeichnis D:\Virus\capi\ oder ähnlich. Hab ich jetzt nicht hier die Daten.


----------

